# Fats and Oils



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought fats and oils were fine for me, dispite the fact that Heather Van Vorous says they are an IBS trigger, because I've had coconut oil daily for a while with no problem. But today I had some hemp seed oil and my stomach is making crazy noises.

Are certain fats and oils triggers for other people?


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Alyeska Martinez said:


> I thought fats and oils were fine for me, dispite the fact that Heather Van Vorous says they are an IBS trigger, because I've had coconut oil daily for a while with no problem. But today I had some hemp seed oil and my stomach is making crazy noises.
> 
> Are certain fats and oils triggers for other people?


I don't know which oil is the worst for me. Oil triggers acidity in me and some mild IBS symptoms too. I can handle low amounts of oil, but not too much. My stomach goes acidic after too much. Half a teaspoon

of butter can make me feel uncomfortable. More can make me slow and dumb, and can also make my tummy feel like lead.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Alyeska Martinez said:


> I thought fats and oils were fine for me, dispite the fact that Heather Van Vorous says they are an IBS trigger, because I've had coconut oil daily for a while with no problem. But today I had some hemp seed oil and my stomach is making crazy noises.
> 
> Are certain fats and oils triggers for other people?


Hi Alyeska,

I think the statement that fats and oils are an IBS trigger is simply not true. I think that fats and oils are an IBS trigger for people who don't tolerate fats and oils well. I clearly have IBS-D, and fats are generally not a problem for me. Deep-fried foods have certainly set me off in the past, but I think that's true for many people, including people who don't suffer from IBS. But I'm eating plenty of fat at this point, and am having no problems because of it.

Every Body Is Different, so you just need to find what works for you.

Cheers,

Rich

P.S.: Since you know I'm an SCD convert, I'm sure you can guess what I think of a diet that's high in complex carbohydrates.  But again, Every Body Is Different, so if that works for you, great!


----------

